# best place to buy lights online?



## gstatus (Apr 2, 2010)

where is the best place to buy t5 lights online?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi gstatus,

Could you please be more specific; are you looking for a complete fixture, T5 bulbs, or components for a DIY light?


----------



## gstatus (Apr 2, 2010)

just the t5 bulbs


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi gstatus,

Some members like Reefgeek.com
or
Aquarium Specialty.com
or
if you can find the wattage you need locally buy "Daylight" bulbs, they are about 6500K - 6700K.


----------



## gstatus (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks:mod:


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just did a lot of searching for a low price on a couple of T5 fixtures. WebAquatics was the cheapest in stock folks I could find. I'd suspect the bulbs are equally competitive.

Tom 


.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If I were to replace my current lighting, I would look at:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638

Call them with your requirements (tube length, how many switches etc..) and request pricing. I understand they are quite flexible and competitive with the pricing.


----------

